# Knicks want Rasho Nesterovic



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Layden has been trying to do a sign and trade with the Twolves for Rasho. He would be the center that we need but we might have to give up Thomas to do it. Not sure if I like that.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

I dont know, for some reason Im kind of wary about Nesterovic. I'd rather have James.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

James seems to have a better future. He is actually big, width wise. I heard he has had an over-eating problem, but hey, ya can't wrong a guy for enjoying life to it's fullest. Seriously though, I'd rather have James too because if he developed a post game, I see another Olowokandi. These two centers are the only centers out there that are still young, that have a big body width wise. I prefer Wright from Memphis to all these fellas...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Im with you guys I want JJ. Kid is HUGE. What a presence he could be in the middle. Just what we need!!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

The best situation I can see is if we split the exception between James and Doleac. 

James: our starter hopfully keep the bad weight off so he doesnt turn into Shawn Kemp. Shot blocker, rebounder, and occationally contribute on offense off ofrebs.

Doleac: instant offense off the bench if needed.
but maybe we wont need him if we keep Thomas.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

After reading the newspapers, I'm starting to wonder if we even need James. Thomas said he wants to start and I believe he should start. I think James would be good to come off the bench and let Kurt slide to the four, or let Dice stay at the four. I'd rather have 6'9" Kurt over a 7'0" scrub though. To split the exception...well, we'd have KT, Dice, Spoon, Harrington, plus two more big boys, that's too clogged...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I dont think that is too much. Its great to have that much size IMO. ANd I dont think James is a scrub I think he has some talent. We arent talking Felton Spencer here.


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

I, too, think James is a great talent, I'm just saying I'd rather go two inches smaller and 14 points per game more than have a "conventional" center. Thomas is going to continue to get better.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

>we'd have KT, Dice, Spoon, Harrington, plus two more big boys, that's too clogged...


yes, but KT is not a center. Spoon is not a center, Harrington is not a center...........you seem to miss the point that WE NEED A CENTER


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Kurt is fine at starting at center. If you are five pounds lighter and one to two inches shorter than an average center, you aren't exactly "out of position." Yeah, we need a center, James is my first choice. But I want James to come off the bench. Then, deal Harrington for someone. Our rotation would look like this:

Here is our rotation and how I set it up is I list the starters and then the guys who will play there when the starter is either sitting or at another position...

Thomas (James)
Dice (Thomas)
Sprewell (Anderson)
Allan (Sprewell)
Ward (Eisley)

Weatherspoon and Williams probably won't make the rotation.


----------

